# Forum Stats



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Are there stats on the forum?

For instance, the average users online per day or per hour.

Just wondering how forums work?

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, there are some stats, but the admins tend not to share that sort of information. 

There are some web sites that do nothing but track other web site traffic, I'm sure you can find out more there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Closed per OP's request.


----------

